

Folkpress.com - giantrob0t


======
yaddayadda
I think you got your title and url swapped. This should be a clickable link -
[http://folkpress.com/](http://folkpress.com/)

~~~
giantrob0t
Thank you for letting me know. I was unable to post the link under URL the
firm refused to accept it. Any idea why?

~~~
giantrob0t
The form:-)

